# any premmies born 3 months early?



## MummyIwanabe

Hi ladies,

I'm looking for some fellow mummies that had prems born really early around jan,feb,march,april time. Our were born 11 weeks early so it would be great to find others that are at a similar stage/situation. I would love to be able to chat to you all about what your babies are up to, how you're coping etc etc it would be nice to share the stages together and share suggestions etc on how to keep them entertained!!

Anyone is welcome really I don't want to single anyone out I just would be really interested to see how you are dealing with the struggles etc. Atm our babies are really bored, they seem frustrated that they can't do much as I guess they would be starting to sit up a bit more etc but they're still basically newborn size! I'm finding it harder and harder to keep them happy as they love me singing to them, shaking a rattle but then 10 mins later they're crying and seem frustrated! Any suggestions? 

Anyone want to join me? :)


----------



## AP

:hugs: my preemie is grown up now and was never interested when she was little, but I know just how you feel - our youngest is exactly the same and only so much entertains her just now!!

Mobiles and playgyms work well, and bouncer chairs with toy arches! X


----------



## katy1310

Just wanted to say hello :) My baby was born 3 months early last year so she's a bit older now but if you want to chat to another mummy who's been through it, I'm here :)

xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thank you ladies :) I have a playmat but they seem to get frustrated they can't reach the dangles! The bouncers don't seem that popular atm either yet! I'll keep trying though!!

When did yours start to sit unaided? I know every baby is different but I'm wondering when it might happen as they still seem sooo small! xx


----------



## katy1310

Sophie sat unaided at 6 months corrected, 9 months actual.

I'll have a look back at my photos of things that she used to do when she was really little and see if I can suggest anything! I know she always loved her rainforest swing and she had a thing that lit up and played music when she kicked it - she loved that too. Does your playmat have anything other than dangly toys? Sophie's first one just had 4 dangly toys and she really wasn't all that interested, but then we got her one that had crinkly bits, music, bits to pull, bits to lift etc and she got a lot more out of that one. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Katy!
our playmat has crinkly noise, mirror etc but things that are too advanced for them yet I guess the crinkly nose does help though!! 
Maybe come Christmas then they might be sat up looking around a bit more :) xx


----------



## 25weeker

Another one who's premmie is older as she was born in Jan 2010 at 25 weeks.

My lo was never a fan of the bouncer and I used to have to dangle other toys of the ones that were on the arch as she couldn't reach them. I also used to do the same on her playmat as she couldn't reach them either! Once she had good head control she did like the bumbo with the play table and I would put small toys in front of her.

My lo could sit around 5/6 months corrected but only by us putting her in a sitting position. It was only when she learnt to crawl around 9 months corrected she actually could sit her self up. I am a big fan of the lamaze toys as they are brightly coloured and the rattle & crinkly noises they make and my lo seemed to really like them.


----------



## Srrme

Hi. :hi: My son was born 11 weeks early -- he's 9 months old now! :D He began sitting up for a few minutes unaided at 5 months corrected. He has a jumperoo, but he just started bouncing and standing in it. He enjoys playing on the floor more than anything, rolling, etc. He babbles a lot now, and says "Mama" directly to me, when he wants me to pick him up, or when he's trying to wake me up in the morning. 

He didn't do much at 2 months corrected. :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'll have a look at the lamaze toys thanks! :)

Thanks Srrme, thanks hun hope you're feeling ok with your pregnancy atm! :)


----------



## kelly6407

Hi my little one was 11+1weeks early, she's now 3 months(3weeks corrected).
She's not able to do much now, just still a newborn really. Just starting to watch objects and likes her playmat for a while watching the dangly things.


----------



## Albatross

Our two were born 10 weeks early at the end of Jan, so are a little bit older than yours at nearly 7 months actual, 4.5 months corrected.

They are doing really well, though still rather small. Their latest hobby is trying to walk, someone gave us a walker the other day and they think it is the greatest thing ever. However now all they want to do is to try and walk, if you try and pull them to a sitting position they just stand up and try walking :shrug:

Until they were about 3 months corrected mine were not really interested in toys, I think I thought they were cooler than they did. Then they started liking the play gym ( I popped a pillow under their top halves so that they could reach the toys) and the lamazee toys.

I do find them a bit easier to entertain now days, as they can roll, kind of sit up and have an activity station/jumperoo type thing to play in, which they love. Initially they were a bit small for the seat in the Jumperoo, so we padded it our with some blankets and put some blankets under their feet as their legs were too short :cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great to hear from you all! 

Kelly - great to hear from you, hope your bubba is doing well :) it's so hard isn't it when they are too small to be interested in things yet. 

Albatross - great to hear from you too! I will try the pillow under the play gym that might help! great idea! lol I didn't think of it! 

Mine are 12lb 5oz and 10lb 12oz so growing slowly but surely and it's great they're a bit stronger now! It's a long eh! Lots of people have mentioned this jumperoo I must look into it - when do you think a good age is for that?

I often wonder if ours will have small legs at first I duno as myself and DH are very tall and they seem long as their sleep suits don't fit for the weight they are they're too small! lol


----------



## bdsummer

Hi!! My LO was born April 2nd at 30 weeks.. She was pretty much completely like a newborn up until a few weeks ago, we now get babbling smiling laughing all the time and shes starting to sit up a bit and can sit in her bumbo chair. I had a playmat which she wasn't interested in so I got a great one in Mamas and Papas its like a big padded caterpillar with lots to do on it, she loved it.. Although I do find it a bit strange she hates being on her back and always pulls tries to pull herself up and wants to sit amd stand, but toys dont interest her at all:/


----------



## vermeil

Hello! My son was 13 weeks early - he`s one corrected now though (born may last year) and doing well. I remember the first months struggling to keep him entertained too. He LOVED being moved around the house and outside and shown differents objects. I would point them out and describe them. Anything making noise was a big hit too. Simple small plastic bottles with colored water he could shake were popular too. (the kind of bottle you end up with hundreds if you were collecting breastmilk haha)

Once they can sit up on their own they seem SOOO much happier and can play by themselves more (their hands are free ! ha). My son sat up at the typical 6 months corrected.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

mine can't seem to sit in their bumbo yet :( doh! 

oh wow I may fill up some plastic hospital bottles with coloured water then! I am really looking forward to them being able to sit up so they can do a bit more I think they will be happier vermeil like your son was :)

great to hear from you both! xxx


----------



## vermeil

Hee hee! Glad to meet you! Just wanted to add I LOOOOVE the picture in your avatar. It's peaceful, has a serene quality to it but still somehow your twins seem mischevious, like they're quietly plotting the double trouble :haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ahh thanks! they were so small then, think they were about 10 days old :) I am off to read your journey now :) xx


----------



## confused87com

my little boy was 11 weeks early, since about 8 weeks corrected he has loved toys, frustraed sometimes cause he cudnt pick them up but he has some small ones he can. He can roll now and i have a small activity arch from asda which he can reach...he pulls it apart and finds it funny! He is learning to use a sippy cup now, and loves it. anything i have, he wants, even my glass off squash!


----------



## toothfairyx

Mine was also 11 weeks early and is 1 on Friday!
I found it hard finding toys to keep him amused and must admit it is easier now than ever before.
He has a jumperoo which keeps him entertained for all of about 15 minutes, but that is par for the course as he does seem to have a relatively short attention span!
He loves being sung to and seems to enjoy interaction with other people more than his toys :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

what age corrected do people think a jumperoo would work well? Need head control and legs need to touch floor tho could pad out with blankets like albatross did ;)

confused - wow your boy is rollin thats great!!! ours were born 14th march! so similar!

hey toothfairy - awww 1 on fri sooo cute! would love to see a piccie! I'm finding it hard going atm keeping them entertained and happy!


----------



## mylittlebud1

Hi,

Going through the exact same thing at the moment. I had Evie on 22nd Dec 2010 weighing 2lb 8 i was 27 wk pregnant.

She is now 13lb 6 and 8 months old (5 corrected). I find she needs constant stimulation and she gets bored quickly. I've found baby t.v channel a god send! she will lay there with her toys and jus stares at the telly and i can actually get stuff done round the house lol. I know it sounds like i just plonk her infront of the telly but baby t.v is designed to stimulate their brains and has big shapes colours etc so its good for her development. I too hope that when she can sit up unaided it will be easier but who knows.

Msg me anytime x


----------



## Albatross

For the Jumperoo I think head contol is the important factor - as short legs and small bodies can be padded out with blankets, but they need to have pretty good head control to cope with the wobbling etc of the Jumperoo. 

Ours isn't actually a Jumperoo, but similar as we got it 2nd hand for £12 :happydance:, and looking back at the photos we started putting one of the twins in it when he was about 5 months old, so 2.5 corrected, as he could hold is head up before he left SCBU. The other twin did not go in until he was just over 3 months corrected.


----------



## Albatross

mylittlebud - where abouts in kent are you? We are down Canterbury way and were in Ashford SCBU at the end of Jan, so may have overlapped with you????


----------



## toothfairyx

I'm not so great at uploading images but if you have a look here:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....419123711145.204436.601666145&type=1&theater

maybe that might work and you should be able to see the album! :)


----------



## mylittlebud1

Albatross

YES WE WERE!!?! Evie was transfered to medway on the 31st january this year. she was in intensive care when transferred, Evie's nurses were Tina, Louise, Kate, linzi?

How are your babies doing, evie is well. :)


----------



## freddiesmum

Hey. my LO was born in march this year 12 n half weeks early. Some days i find it really hard, hes not into toys yet, hasnt got the coordination to grab things n is pretty much like a new born, just lyes in his moses basket, play gym or bouncy chair n some days its frusrating but then he looks at me and (hes just learnt to smile) and gives me the biggest grin n i realise its a bloody miracle hes here at all and he will do those things, when hes ready n i will b so proud wen he does!! if u wana talk and u have fb add me its Haylie Lowe if not i can give u my email


----------



## katy1310

MummyIwanabe said:


> what age corrected do people think a jumperoo would work well? Need head control and legs need to touch floor tho could pad out with blankets like albatross did ;)
> 
> confused - wow your boy is rollin thats great!!! ours were born 14th march! so similar!
> 
> hey toothfairy - awww 1 on fri sooo cute! would love to see a piccie! I'm finding it hard going atm keeping them entertained and happy!

Sophie's birthday is 14th March too but she was born in 2010 :)

She got a jumperoo for Christmas last year and loved it - she was a bit small so we had to put a cushion under it for her feet. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hi freddiesmum have added you on fb :)

Hey katy - awww still can't believe we're 14th march it was supposed to be 10th may! lol!! Thanks for jumperoo advice :)

mylittlebud - I also use tv all the different shapes and colours really interests them for a while so it helps keep them stimulated :)


----------

